# Land Based World Record Mako



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello out there. Just letting every one know that our Land based world record is official. If any one wants to look at it just go to Land based shark fishing.com and go to the records link. There is some great history of the sport and some good pics of diffrent sharks. Anyone who is intrested in the sport I suggest you check out south florida shark club.com. I was really impressed with the size fish caught in the last land basedtag and release tornument The big hammer challenge. Our team competed but came up empty handed, but thats shark fishing for ya, sometimes ya do most of the time ya dont. They caught 3 hammers over 10' and several bulls over 8'. A 12'2" greater Hammer won. I know alot of pics was takenof my mako while we was on the beach. If anyone has any they would like to share please send them to [email protected] The pics i took wasnt all that good.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats!! I know you guys worked hard for it!!!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations! Hope you were able to track down some more pictures. It seems when I don't bring my camera I want it most... I've been _really _getting into surf fishing but mostly the smaller stuff, maybe one day I'll get the opportunity to fish with you. ~ Linda


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Man that is awesome! I hope to have the chance to sit down with ya and learn some stuff! Let me know the next time you guys decide to go........I'll bring the beer!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats, Ernie. That is a hell of a set of jaws. You earned it.:bowdown Maybe I'll see ya out there one day.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_Congratulations!!! What a great honor. I think every fisherman in the area is proud of you guys! Thanks for putting us on the international shark fishing map!_

_joe_


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats Ernie.Damn sure a big fish.


----------



## Sean Paxton (May 14, 2009)

Hello Everyone -



Just saw this related post, but wanted to chime in on this one. I'm new to the forum and found it, thanks to Ernie and his world record antics, and would like to say I'm proud to have a hand in recognizing extreme, land-based angling accomplishments, such as this one. It's great to see you all feel the same way. 



Cheers and Congratulations, once again, to Ernie, Sean & Monica ...

Sean Paxton


----------

